# will 265/65- 18 tires fit without rubbing



## JohnKK (Aug 30, 2004)

Getting ready to replace the 255/55-18's on the 2004 v8. 
Wondering if I could go up to a wider 265 tire at taller 65 aspect ratio? Larger selection of tires in a better price range. I think the 65 ratio tires may wear better, too. 
Looks like there's plenty of room but until you get them on, you never know.
I looked for 255/65-18's, but not a popular size, at 265/65 plenty.
Don't care about speedo accuracy, turn in response or increased lean in corners.


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: will 265/65- 18 tires fit without rubbing (JohnKK)*

I've heard mostly that that size will fit, but I do know raleys1 on here tried it with a set of 18" Porsche Cayenne wheels and had rubbing on his V10 with Toyo Open Countrys. Don't know if it was a tire size issue, offset issue, or what, but I do know that he ran into an issue. Maybe he'll be able to post and offer up some insight. 
Also, jwestpro had a set of BFG AT KO's that I think were that size on a set of 18" Porsche replicas, and I don't recall him mentioning any rubbing on his V10.
So, it seems to be a mixed bag. Hopefully more parties can report in with their experiences.
Matt


----------



## snakemoneyj (Jan 24, 2008)

i know a 265/60/18 will fit with no issues. not sure about the 65 series sidewall. i tried fitting a 275/65/18 and had rubbage. not sure if going one size down to 265 would work.


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: will 265/65- 18 tires fit without rubbing (VegasMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasMatt* »_I've heard mostly that that size will fit, but I do know raleys1 on here tried it with a set of 18" Porsche Cayenne wheels and had rubbing on his V10 with Toyo Open Countrys. Don't know if it was a tire size issue, offset issue, or what, but I do know that he ran into an issue. Maybe he'll be able to post and offer up some insight. 
Also, jwestpro had a set of BFG AT KO's that I think were that size on a set of 18" Porsche replicas, and I don't recall him mentioning any rubbing on his V10.
So, it seems to be a mixed bag. Hopefully more parties can report in with their experiences.
Matt

You are right Matt, I tried 265/65R18's and they rubbed, that was on the cayenne wheels with an offset of 57. The 265/60R18's fit great now with now rubbing
Linder


----------



## JohnKK (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: will 265/65- 18 tires fit without rubbing (raleys1) thanks 265/60...*

looks like the answer. Large choice for this size.
Thanks again!


----------

